# 2012-2015 TCR cable routing and liner



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*2011-2015 TCR cable routing and liner*

Got some SLR Aero bars recently, which puts me in the position to replace the cables so I can feed them through the bars.

I am googling but I figure it'd be decent measure to ask here anyway, if anyone's developed any new methods....

I'm current inclined to chasing the cable using a liner, just seems like the most robust method in my mind. Big question is, would the frame holes (with stops removed) be large enough to fit it? 

I'm not looking to change the housing because the bike in general is still pretty new (<1 month). There might actually be liners left in the frame depending on how the LBS did it, but I'd have to wait and see at least until I pick up new cables.

EDIT: The LBS actually kept the liners to the derailleurs. The RD liner was split at the BB for whatever reason, and I replaced it, but in all this was problem-free. Just a bit tedious, especially since the new bars weren't routed.


----------



## hazilim (Jan 17, 2012)

Ventruck: I have a Defy Advanced w Ultegra 6700. The factory-installed cable liner was split under the BB (gap of about 1/8"). Everything worked great.
Last year, I replaced my inner cable wires. While I was at it, I replaced the inner cable liner with new Jagwire inner cable liner. Putting the new liner in was easy, & threading the new wire all the way back to the RD was also super easy.
Then, trouble set in.
Shifting the RD became difficult. It was as if the new inner wire had developed a kink!
I removed the inner wire, & it WAS crimped just in front of the BB!
Here's what happened: The factory-installed inner cable liner was split under the BB. My new Jagwire one was not split anywhere. It was a bit loose, as I don't know of any way to install it without any slack. Threading the inner wire through it was super easy. But the first time I pulled the wire tight (to connect it to the RD bolt) the tension on the wire tried to straighten the liner & produced a bend (kink) in the wire!
Shifting the RD was miserable.
I then removed the new inner wire & cut about 1/4" out of the cable liner, right under the BB. I then put in a new inner wire, guiding it across the gap in the cable liner. Connected it to the RD with no trouble. The gap in the cable liner had narrowed to about 1/16". Shifting is perfect.
I hope this helps with your cable setup. If the RD shifts poorly, just remove a small piece of the new cable liner; you may also then need a new inner wire.
Bob


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

hazilim said:


> Ventruck: I have a Defy Advanced w Ultegra 6700. The factory-installed cable liner was split under the BB (gap of about 1/8"). Everything worked great.
> Last year, I replaced my inner cable wires. While I was at it, I replaced the inner cable liner with new Jagwire inner cable liner. Putting the new liner in was easy, & threading the new wire all the way back to the RD was also super easy.
> Then, trouble set in.
> Shifting the RD became difficult. It was as if the new inner wire had developed a kink!
> ...


Thanks for the response. Actually, I did the job and posted in some other thread about it.

Similar story as you:
There was inner liner for the shift calbes, and for the RD cable there was a split at the BB. When I replaced the cables (switched to handlebars with internal routing), I decided to run the liner (coincidentally Jagwire liner at that) full length.

So far no issues for a week or so. Not sure about you, but one thing I remember is that I imposed a kink when routing the liner from the chainstay and then through the BB because there's a tight slot to feed it into midway before actually feeding the liner into the down tube hole. What I did from there was continue running the liner until it was out the headtube, pushing extra liner until I got the kinked area out and cut it off.


----------



## hazilim (Jan 17, 2012)

Excellent move! You managed to get the cable liner tight.
Bob


----------

